

Ask HN: What other HN-like sites do you read? - asimjalis

What other HN-like sites do you read?
======
iamelgringo
Reddit, actually. I don't read comments, but I do have a pretty beefy set of
sub-reddits which are able to find a lot of good reads. My sub-reddits:

browsers, business, c_language, C_Programming, cogsci, compsci,
computergraphics, computers, ComputerSecurity, economy, energy, erlang,
Flash_Programming, functional, functionallang, geek, hacking, haskell,
javascript, lectures, linux, lisp, math, operabrowser, plt, programming,
ProgrammingLanguages, Python, robotics, ruby, scheme, science, software,
softwaredevelopment, startups, technology, tedtalks, virtualization,
web_design, and for fun WebGames,

~~~
dboyd
I found that simply removing 'reddit.com' from 'my reddits' made my front page
considerably more valuable.

I do read the comments, as they are generally entertaining. If HN is a student
lounge outside the computer lab, Reddit is the local pub ... right before
closing time. Two environments that I find valuable :).

------
resdirector
Metafilter and AskMetafilter. They have a once-only $5 fee and a one-week
waiting period before you can make your first post. This filters out the Digg
/ Yahoo! Answers crowd. They also have a culture of trusting users not to make
"yo-mama" comments...which succeeds in keeping discussions cordial and
intelligent.

------
tokenadult
New Mogul

<http://www.newmogul.com/>

for business news. It uses the same ARC-based software as HN, so it's easy to
learn the user interface.

~~~
josefresco
I'm sorry but the top news stories on New Mogul when I checked represent the
type of stories that I especially _don't_ want to see on HN. For people who
dig that sort of business 'news', it's a good link.

~~~
octane
> I especially don't want to see on HN

I think they were thinking the same thing, which is why they started their own
website and called it a new name and it's hosted on different servers and has
a new URL.

Also, the people running it are different. And you need separate accounts.
Hmm, looks like they even changed the theme and some graphics!

Wow, it's almost like they run a separate site that isn't HN and has things
that doesn't belong on HN!

------
pivo
Innocuous News

~~~
nx
Why the name change? Have I missed something?

~~~
dennmart
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575815>

Apparently, Google loves the new title already:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=innocuous+news>

------
paulgb
I assume by HN-like you mean link aggregators, but for content, I like the
Mind Your Decisions blog (unfortunately, posts have become infrequent lately):
<http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/>

LtU is good too, but I don't read it often. <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

------
chris11
Cognitive fun is good for neuroscience. It's small, but extremely focused.
<http://cognitivefun.net/talk>

------
rms
<http://www.thedailybeast.com/> and <http://www.newsvine.com> for mainstream
news

~~~
dustineichler
the daily beast is quality

------
dustineichler
ltu <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

------
dfranke
<http://lesswrong.com>

------
Evgeny
Joel on Software forums <http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?joel>
<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz>

------
edw519
None. Once you start posting here, you feel compelled to follow the discussion
threads. Doesn't leave much time for anything else.

------
ivankirigin
The only other good news filter is the set of friends and peers I find
interesting.

Social voting in the form of posting links and content is awesome. I do this
on Twitter, FriendFeed, Tumblr, and Facebook.

It's the people that matter here, which is also why I like In.News.

------
chanux
Well HN (or is it IN ;) ) seems to be the wall hole for me. I noticed some
quality issues lately but since yesterday I felt HN again :) . No it's not the
name change, I felt this even before that. Now I don't have to worry about
asking another "Erlang week".

------
Devils-Avacado
The other sites I read are too elite, I don't want to blow them up by posting
them here.

~~~
resdirector
Very good comment. Most sites have a karma/points system which is not robust
against dilution of intelligent comments. E.g., if the Digg-crowd started
infiltrating Hacker News, then I doubt the karma system would be able to stop
this.

~~~
icefox
Based upon the fact that hn uses the same system for comments as reddit (only
up down voting) and we know how well that worked out there really is no
question that once the number of users goes up hn will resemble reddit of
today, but the owners wont care because they will have a ton of users and we
wont care because we will be somewhere else.

~~~
allenbrunson
concerns about hn quality going down have been here from day one. it has not
degraded substantially in the over two years i've been here, and i don't think
it will for awhile.

reddit's goal was to get a lot of users. it's being run as a business. hn's
goal is to foster high-quality links and conversation. pg doesn't care how
many users the site has, and he's not trying to monetize it.

it's not the karma and voting systems that are being used to maintain quality
here. it's the editors. they are serious as a heart attack about curbing bad
behavior. certainly not something you can say about reddit.

~~~
buckler
I also agree with this notion. Also notice the absence of spam here... In
addition to human editing by the admins, active users on HN here really care
about the quality on the site.

It's as if sites like Digg, Reddit, & Slashdot have set some sort of a
precedent, and people now have a better sense of what to avoid, moderate, etc.

------
johns
<shameless_self_promo> managedassembly.com </shameless_self_promo>

------
mindhacker
Stack Overflow

Proggit

------
hwijaya
Techmeme. Strange, can't see anyone read it here?

------
mattmcknight
Google Reader

------
docpepin
dzone.com

------
TweedHeads
Slashdot was a really good place to hang out but never got with the times and
got left behind.

Digg was a good source of news a couple of years ago, then went downhill.

Reddit was tech savvy too when it started, now downward spiral.

Techcrunch for a brief moment, but Arrington blew it.

HN is my only news aggregator.

